# 3068, Blow Off Tube Or Double Glad Wrap?



## Barley Belly (31/10/12)

Brewed and cubed my first Weissbiers (a Hefe and a Dunkleweizen) yesterday and are looking at pitching some freshly smacked 3068 in each, in the next day or so.

I have 21 litres of each wort and they will be going in the old style 30litre Cooper's fermentors and are planning on pitching at 12 deg and letting raise to 17 deg or 18 deg for ferment.

Just wondering if anyone has any tricks on how to minimise the Krausen overflow/mess???

I'm normally a glad wrapper but was thinking of using a lid and oring with a blow off tube. Any ideas???


----------



## vortex (31/10/12)

I have 50L of Hefeweizen in a 60L fermenter at the moment with a good pitch of 3068 - the krausen consumed most of the headspace but an airlock was sufficient.

Headspace on 21L in a 30L is considerably less, so you might want to go for the lid and blowoff tube.


----------



## [email protected] (31/10/12)

Just use a lid, if it has a hole for airlock seal it up.

Tighten lid till it seals then back it off a notch for CO2 escape, easy... B)


----------



## thylacine (31/10/12)

'Top Cropping' opportunity?

http://karlisbeer.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/...rom-carboy.html


----------



## seamad (31/10/12)

If it was me i would pitch one beer at 17-18 then top crop for the next . Using one pack for two brews at that temp is underpitching big time.
I glad wrap with a double layer for wheats and belgians, withthe occasional mess to clean up.


----------



## Rowy (31/10/12)

I used this a couple of weeks ago. You'll need a blow off tube.............better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## warra48 (31/10/12)

Definitely a blowoff tube. Don't underestimate the capacity of this yeast to crawl anywhere it wants to.

Learned my lesson the hard way, with a couple of very messy clean ups of my fermenting fridge and garage floor.


----------



## Barley Belly (31/10/12)

Am leaning towards the blow off tube, gunna screw lids on with orings and use the bottom of a 2 piece airlock with some hose attached, into a flask with boiled water.




seamad said:


> If it was me i would pitch one beer at 17-18 then top crop for the next . Using one pack for two brews at that temp is underpitching big time.


seamad, I'm using one smack pack per 21L


----------



## Tony (31/10/12)

blow off tube!

That stuff would climb out of a 44 gallon drum with 20 liters fermenting in it.


----------



## Nick JD (31/10/12)

The only other yeast I've used that comes close to 3068 is 3787. 

They say 30% headspace ... I've had issues with 50%.


----------



## Barley Belly (31/10/12)

Tony said:


> blow off tube!
> 
> That stuff would climb out of a 44 gallon drum with 20 liters fermenting in it.


----------



## seamad (31/10/12)

Im too much of a tightarse , must be the scots heritage. I spilt each pack into four and try to organize consecutive brews for top cropping yeast.
I have read that second and third generations of 3068 can lose some character, whether that is true or not dont know.


----------



## Nick JD (31/10/12)

seamad said:


> I have read that second and third generations of 3068 can lose some character, whether that is true or not dont know.



For the better IMO. Second gen often loses the FART (that I can't get a handle on and seems random) with 3068. 

I now use 1214 for my hefeweizens as it's got a controlable krausen, no sulphur, heaps of banana, touch of spice and ages supurbly. It also makes them taste like Schneider - the King of Hefes IMO.

There's nothing worse than a hefe that needs ageing because the sulphur leaves at the same time the flavour leaves.


----------



## Rowy (31/10/12)

seamad said:


> Im too much of a tightarse , must be the scots heritage. I spilt each pack into four and try to organize consecutive brews for top cropping yeast.
> I have read that second and third generations of 3068 can lose some character, whether that is true or not dont know.



I prefer it as second generation than I do first...........I seem to get better flavours without the sulphur.............but I've only used it a few times. What I can say is that I would never go without a blowoff tube.


----------



## lukasfab (31/10/12)

i had stuff all krausen when i used 3068????
beer turned out shit to, 1st, 2nd & 3rd gen


----------



## Wolfman (31/10/12)

I used a blow off into a 2L port bottle and still that overflowed! This yeast is a monster!


----------



## seamad (31/10/12)

Nick JD said:


> For the better IMO. Second gen often loses the FART (that I can't get a handle on and seems random) with 3068.
> 
> I now use 1214 for my hefeweizens as it's got a controlable krausen, no sulphur, heaps of banana, touch of spice and ages supurbly. It also makes them taste like Schneider - the King of Hefes IMO.
> 
> There's nothing worse than a hefe that needs ageing because the sulphur leaves at the same time the flavour leaves.




OT.... Does the 1214 give any clove flavour? I find 3068 gives me plenty of that, which i like, but the banana is pretty tame and fades more quickly. Might try 1214 and throw a clove in for last ten mins of boil.
3787 is the krausen king, like 3068 on the roids


----------



## Barley Belly (31/10/12)

Here they are pitched and ready to go, wish me luck


----------



## Rowy (31/10/12)

Well done! I can see the force is strong in you young belly :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (31/10/12)

seamad said:


> OT.... Does the 1214 give any clove flavour? I find 3068 gives me plenty of that, which i like, but the banana is pretty tame and fades more quickly. Might try 1214 and throw a clove in for last ten mins of boil.
> 3787 is the krausen king, like 3068 on the roids



Do you do a ferulic acid rest in the low 40s?


----------



## seamad (31/10/12)

Yep, from memory, 43,53,63,72 mashout.


----------



## lukasfab (2/11/12)

anyone used 3638 yeast?


----------



## warra48 (2/11/12)

lukasfab said:


> anyone used 3638 yeast?



Yes.


----------



## Nick JD (2/11/12)

warra48 said:


> Yes.



+1


----------



## Nick JD (2/11/12)

3638 is like a slightly mellower 3068, IMO.


----------



## squirt in the turns (2/11/12)

lukasfab said:


> anyone used 3638 yeast?



Yes and it made a massive mess (and some nice beer).

I've got another pack of it that I'll likely chuck into a hefeweizen in the next week. Thinking I'll run a blow-off tube straight into another 30 L fermenter and once it stops spewing, chuck another batch (maybe a dunkel weizen) straight onto the top cropped (blown-off) yeast. Will the yeast that gets blown off initially stay healthy and viable for the few days it takes the krausen to calm down? Any other issues with this approach?

How would 3638 go with a mash like seamad's 43,53,63,72 schedule?


----------



## Damien13 (2/11/12)

Nick JD said:


> For the better IMO. Second gen often loses the FART (that I can't get a handle on and seems random) with 3068.
> 
> I now use 1214 for my hefeweizens as it's got a controlable krausen, no sulphur, heaps of banana, touch of spice and ages supurbly. It also makes them taste like Schneider - the King of Hefes IMO.
> 
> There's nothing worse than a hefe that needs ageing because the sulphur leaves at the same time the flavour leaves.




I hear ya Nick... mine is farty... I am burping my corny once a day to see if that might help... maybe I should be farting it??? imodium??? inner health... heheh


----------



## lukasfab (2/11/12)

so its a good one?


----------



## stux (5/11/12)

vortex said:


> I have 50L of Hefeweizen in a 60L fermenter at the moment with a good pitch of 3068 - the krausen consumed most of the headspace but an airlock was sufficient.
> 
> Headspace on 21L in a 30L is considerably less, so you might want to go for the lid and blowoff tube.



Same here, but the 3068 climbed out and blew off about 2L

These days I use a blow tube and fermcap (from grain and grape)

And now I put 60L in my 60L fermenter to get 3 full kegs!


----------



## verysupple (7/5/13)

There are many threads on Wyeast 3068 krausen going nuts so I didn't want to start another.

I pitched a good starter (maybe over pitched actually) into 19 L in a 30 L ferementor and was a bit worried. I was worried because last time I used it I didn't make a starter and underpitched and also didn't oxygenate the wort very well back then, so I was thinking now that I've improved my practices it might ferment even more vigorously. 

There was no need for me to worry though, as I only got about 5 cm of krausen. It did ferment vigorously though because I hit FG in less than 3 days. The big difference between this batch and the last (aside from the things previously stated) was that I fermented at 17 C this time instead of 22 - 23 C. I'm thinking all those pics of krausen and yeast climbing out and ending up all over the floor could be due to high ferment temps?

Just wanted to add my experience to the story.


----------



## sponge (7/5/13)

I have fermented 22L in a 30L drum and had krausen exploding in the fridge.

Definitely requires a blow off tube.

I think it was Tony that said 'if you dont have a krausen explosion with 3068, you're doing something wrong.'


----------



## Phoney (7/5/13)

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I've never once had 3068 climb out of the fermenter.

(Brewed with it about a dozen times)


----------



## sponge (7/5/13)

You must be doing something wrong then


----------



## verysupple (7/5/13)

sponge said:


> I have fermented 22L in a 30L drum and had krausen exploding in the fridge.
> 
> Definitely requires a blow off tube.
> 
> I think it was Tony that said 'if you dont have a krausen explosion with 3068, you're doing something wrong.'






phoneyhuh said:


> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I've never once had 3068 climb out of the fermenter.
> 
> (Brewed with it about a dozen times)


What temps are you guys fermenting at? Maybe that's the difference?


----------



## vortex (7/5/13)

18c. Didn't climb out of the fermenter, end product was indistinguishable from Franziskaner hefeweizen.


----------



## Phoney (7/5/13)

Yeah always 18C here. Hefe's and Dunkel's.


----------



## sponge (7/5/13)

I'm normally around 18-20. I've got a dunkel that ive fermented at 21-22 atm which exploded everywhere... but that was 27L in a 30L drum.

Instead, I kept a large plastic container underneath the fermenter to catch the mess which made for an easier clean out then mopping it out of the fridge.


----------



## Adr_0 (9/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> For the better IMO. Second gen often loses the FART (that I can't get a handle on and seems random) with 3068.
> 
> I now use 1214 for my hefeweizens as it's got a controlable krausen, no sulphur, heaps of banana, touch of spice and ages supurbly. It also makes them taste like Schneider - the King of Hefes IMO.
> 
> There's nothing worse than a hefe that needs ageing because the sulphur leaves at the same time the flavour leaves.


Awesome, I will give it a go. Worrying when the dogs are barking because the krausen has come out of the fridge, along the floor, up the back steps and is picking the lock to get inside...


----------



## Phillo (9/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> The only other yeast I've used that comes close to 3068 is 3787.
> 
> They say 30% headspace ... I've had issues with 50%.


Nick, I've got my first Belgian fermenting with 3787 right now. It's on day 4 and is STILL bursting through the clingwrap. I've never seen anything like it. Yeast sludge must be one of the most difficult things to clean up if left to dry for an hour or two. :angry:


----------

